# [V] eBay Lego Star Wars Auflösung meiner Sammlung



## SFMysterio (8. November 2009)

*[V] eBay Lego Star Wars Auflösung meiner Sammlung*

Hallo zusammen,
 ich biete seit heute in eBay zwei Set´s meiner Lego Star Wars Sammlung an.
 Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere Interesse daran.

 Beide Artikel wurden nicht bespielt, standen lediglich im Schrank (hinter Glas).
 Da ich auch ein bisschen Platz brauche gebe ich die ersten großen Stücke weg.

 Da wären einmal ein AT-AT
cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll

 Und ein Sternenzerstörer
cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll

 Es wurden überall die Original Bauteile verbaut.
 Figuren sind auch alle dabei sowieZubehör ect..

 Ich sage auch hier, viel Spaß beim bieten !


----------



## SFMysterio (12. November 2009)

*AW: [V] eBay Lego Star Wars Auflösung meiner Sammlung*

*Push*

 Das Schiff von Jango Fett
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320449001230&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## SFMysterio (15. November 2009)

*AW: [V] eBay Lego Star Wars Auflösung meiner Sammlung*

Beide Artikel laufen heute Abend ab, deswegen nochmal ein​ *Push*​


----------



## SFMysterio (20. November 2009)

*AW: [V] eBay Lego Star Wars Auflösung meiner Sammlung*

Nochmal ein vorletzter Push für
 *** Jango Fett´s Slave ***​


----------

